# Red Color Enhancement



## Udis (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm trying to bring out the red color in my blood parrot cichlids, what is the best supplement to use for this?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Brine shrimp (fresh or frozen).


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

prawns will work as well. or hikari cichlid gold is said to have color enhancements.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest using Dainichi Color Fx, it contains Nutarose(sp?) that aims at bringing out the red pigiments in them.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

For smaller fish I have often sprinkled paprika in the tank along with their flake foods. You could try something similar.

SR


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

All of those would work. Also try ocean nutrition's reef formula. The best flake food IMHO , for fresh or saltwater fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

we're talking cichlids not SW fish!


----------

